# Michelin Pro 4 Race Service Course Road Tyre



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Just thought I would throw this up for the new tyre.

Michelin Pro 4 Race Service Course Road Tyre, Clincher Bicycle Tyres, ProBikeKit United States

cheers

Ralph


----------



## kokothemonkey (Jul 7, 2004)

Those look pretty sweet, nice price too. Any firsthand experience with them?


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

kokothemonkey said:


> Those look pretty sweet, nice price too. Any firsthand experience with them?


Tour magazine September 2011. The ****ing .... from Tour are mad now. Their wheel testing is maybe okay but I rather trust the tobacco industry to proof me wrong and cancer and smoking is not related.

Anyway here it goes (don't forget the tobacco manufacturer is Continental which also sponsored the Tour test and provided all the test facilities):

The new Michelin is way to narrow. They within Michelin have also been gone crazy. The new Pro4 Race covers 4 different Michelins all under the same umbrella: Krylion, Pro3 Race, Pro3 Race light and Ro3 Race grip. Not sure if the other Pro4 Race are wider and taller in size. The tested Michelin Pro4 Race is the old Pro3 Race light I reckon.

This is for the year 2011, Tour 9-2011: "Die Mischung machts", p. 31ff

==
Continental GP Force/Attack
dimension (mm), front/rear: 22x20.6/24x23.3
weight (gramms): 184/196
rolling resistance (Watts): 31.3
puncture resilience (seconds): 180
wet grip (starts to swerve at km/h): 34
==

==
Continental Grand Prix 4Season
dimension (mm): 24.8x24.6
weight (gramms): 222
rolling resistance (Watts): 40.4
puncture resilience (seconds): 180
wet grip (starts to swerve at km/h): 33
==

==
Hutchison Fusion3
dimension (mm): 22.7x22.3
weight (gramms): 213
rolling resistance (Watts): 53.3
puncture resilience (seconds): 180
wet grip (starts to swerve at km/h): 31
==

==
Hutchison Fusion 3 Tubeless
dimension (mm): 21.5x20
weight (gramms): 304
rolling resistance (Watts): 40
puncture resilience (seconds): 116
wet grip (starts to swerve at km/h): 31
==

==
Michelin Pro Optimum
dimension (mm): 26x25.6/25.8
weight (gramms): 221/239
rolling resistance (Watts): 44.9
puncture resilience (seconds): 167
wet grip (starts to swerve at km/h): 33
==

==
Michelin Pro4 Race Comp
dimension (mm): 22x21.1
weight (gramms): 181
rolling resistance (Watts): 40.9
puncture resilience (seconds): 112
wet grip (starts to swerve at km/h): 34
==

==
Vittoria Diamante Pro
dimension (mm): 22.8x21.6
weight (gramms): 198
rolling resistance (Watts): 41.2
puncture resilience (seconds): 50
wet grip (starts to swerve at km/h): 30
==

==
Vittoria Rubino Pro
dimension (mm): 22.8x22.1
weight (gramms): 253
rolling resistance (Watts): 41.5
puncture resilience (seconds): 95
wet grip (starts to swerve at km/h): 31
==


==
Specialized Turbo Pro
dimension (mm): 22.2x21.5
weight (gramms): 202
rolling resistance (Watts): 45.6
puncture resilience (seconds): 180
wet grip (starts to swerve at km/h): 32
==

==
Specialized Roubaix Pro
dimension (mm): 24x22.8
weight (gramms): 266
rolling resistance (Watts): 45.9
puncture resilience (seconds): 180
wet grip (starts to swerve at km/h): 32
==

==
Schwalbe Ultemro ZX
dimension (mm): 23.2x22.3
weight (gramms): 189
rolling resistance (Watts): 40.9
puncture resilience (seconds): 180
wet grip (starts to swerve at km/h): 34
==

==
Schwalbe Ultemro DD
dimension (mm): 24.5x22.9
weight (gramms): 232
rolling resistance (Watts): 53.4
puncture resilience (seconds): 154
wet grip (starts to swerve at km/h): 34
==


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I guess I'll take the Contis!

That said I don't believe there is over 20 watts of difference from tires at the extremes.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Interesting Tour test. Perhaps not surprising that Conti's tested well in Germany 
In my limited experience the Force/Attack combo does seem to roll very well, but the GP 4 Season rolling as well as Diamante Pro or Hutch Tubeless???????? In Tour's 9/07 tire testing the GP 4 Season was a slow rolling tire & I have not seen anything from Conti saying the tire was seriously redesigned since.
Among non-German tires I'm not surprised by the Rubino Pro testing well. I've run those as my fav training clincher for 4 yrs & found they roll almost as well as Michelin ProRace series. And I've found the RP to be MUCH more durable than Force/Attack.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's a pity that they did not include the Vittoria Corsa CX.

@dracula: Has this test been published anywhere on the web? I'd like to read all that was written.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

kbwh said:


> It's a pity that they did not include the Vittoria Corsa CX.
> 
> @dracula: Has this test been published anywhere on the web? I'd like to read all that was written.


First how they test grip in the wet: 

Reifentest TOUR Nasshaftung - Test-Center | TOUR-MAGAZIN.DE

Not sure but they often provide the pdf of the tests later. In the past I downloaded those tests a couple of times and through paypal it costs you no more than £1.5 or so (never chose the paypal credit card option otherwise you will pay a hefty one off transaction fee).

I bought the hard copy of the magazine back in August (I am going back to my home country Austria every August for 4 weeks riding in the Alps).


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Sucks being broke. I see a good deal/price, but it's still out of my budget -_-

Nonetheless my PR3 Optimum is a front tire. Delivers so much confidence.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

mimason said:


> That said I don't believe there is over 20 watts of difference from tires at the extremes.


Rolling resistance increases linearly with speed. I don't know what speed the comparison was done at. 40 km/h maybe?


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Rolling resistance increases linearly with speed. I don't know what speed the comparison was done at. 40 km/h maybe?


Test was done under the following specifications:

35 km/h, 7.5 bar tyre, butyl inner tube 75 gramms


----------

